# BERGWERK "Mercury" Thread



## RK @ BERGWERK (14. Oktober 2007)

alles zum Thema Mercury, Mercury SL, Mercury Rohloff...............


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (24. Oktober 2007)

Mir könnet alles - außer Hochdeutsch...

So bewirbt Baden-Würtemberg seine Industrie. Zu den eher kleineren Bikeschmieden in Deutschland gehört die Bergwerk Cycles GmbH, die heute die Marke Bergwerk Bikes trägt. In den 90er Jahren wurden sie als "Kraftwerk" bekannt, mussten sich dann umbenennen und heißen seitdem Bergwerk. Gründer waren meines Wissens nach der Metallbaumeister Sükrü Gürses, der auch heute noch Gesellschafter und Produktionsleiter ist, und der Designer Lutz Scheffer, der bereits 2002 zu Canyon gewechselt ist.

Bergwerk fertigt in Pforzheim in mühevoller Handarbeit Fahrradrahmen aus schweiß- und härtbaren Aluminiumlegierungen und hatte über lange Zeit Kathrin Schwing als "Werksfahrerin" unter Vertrag, die auf den Rädern kämpfte und siegte.

Soviel also zur Firma.

Jetzt zum Bike. "Das" Mercury, das ich fahre, ist ein eigener Aufbau auf Basis eines Mercury-Rahmens, aber auch komplette Bikes mit Wunschausstattung sind bei Bergwerk zu erwerben. Das Basisdesign geht auf besagten Lutz Scheffer zurück, hier einige "Highlights", die sachverständigen Bikern das Wasser in die Augen treiben vor Freude :







    * Monostay-Hinterbau aus Ovalrohr, belastungsgerecht und mit ausgefrästen Doppel-S-Rundrohr-Sitzstreben verschweißt.
      [*} Geschmiedete und gefräste Hinterradaufnahmen mit wunderschöner, ebenfalls lastgerechter Ausführung, mit Kehlnähten an die Sitzstreben und Kettenstreben geschweißt.
    * Aufnahme der Kettenstreben am Tretlager aus Strangpreßprofil, nachgefräst
    * alle Aufnahmen für Scheibenbremsen, Nabe, Tretlager und Lenkkopflagerschalen sind exakt nachgefräst, die Scheibenbremsaufnahmen vor dem Beschichten mit abziehbarem Kunststoffdeckel abgedeckt, sodaß die Nacharbeiten auf ein Minimum reduziert werden und das Bike auch ohne Discs aufgebaut sehr beständig ist (Korrosionsschutz bleibt ohne Abziehen der Kappen erhalten).
    * alle Schweißnähte weisen saubere Raupen auf, es sind keinerlei äußeren Bindefehler, Absetzer oder nachträgliches Ausfugen zu erkennen. Ich hab den Rahmen nicht geröntgt, aber er macht einen sehr sauber und solide verarbeiteten Eindruck.
    * präzise und exakt aufgebrachte Beschriftung, die auch Custommade sein kann (also persönliche Namensschriftzüge), auch oder gerade mit wichtigen Daten wie Kettenlinie, Werkstoff und Festigkeit. Sehr praktisch für Shops, wenn sie was reparieren müssen.
    * Eyecatcher sind die wunderschönen Hydraulikschlauchaufnahmen. Das Bike ist für die Verwendung mit Hydraulik ausgelegt ! Ich habe mir aus dem optischen Anspruch heraus, den das Bike mitbringt, selbst Bowdenzug-Aufsätze für die Verwendung von V-Brakes gedreht und gefräst, was für den Könner kein Problem sein sollte.

      Soviel zur Technik (genauere Angaben findet der geneigte Leser bei den Bergwerkseiten, ich verzichte mal auf Rezitation).

      Fahrgefühl : Das hängt natürlich besonders von den verwendeten Komponenten wie Gabel, Räder, Sattelstütze etc. ab. Ich fahre eine RockShox SID 80mm und tune-Laufräder, hier zeigt sich die quirlige Agilität durch den steilen Lenkkopfwinkel, da die Gabel mit 453mm ausgefederter Länge recht kurz ist und dann noch 10mm Negativfederweg mitbringt. Wer eine Reba oder Psylo einbaut, fährt etwas träger, aber wegen des höheren Nachlaufs auch komfortabler.
      Beim Antritt hat man das Gefühl, das keinerlei Energie verloren geht, der Rahmen ist selbst bei einem 90kg-Bär wie mir bocksteif und verwindet sich kein bißchen. Jedes Körnchen wird in Vortrieb umgesetzt und man fliegt mit dem Mercury nur so den Berg hinauf.
      Downhill wird es wieder anders. Wegen des steilen Lenkwinkels kommt sehr früh ein unangenehmes Überschlagsgefühl auf, obwohl der Schwerpunkt mittig bis leicht nach hinten versetzt liegt. Liegt aber an meiner kurzen Gabel und nicht am Rahmen. Läßt man dem Mercury freien Lauf, flitzt es nur so dahin und zirkelt perfekt durch die Wurzeltrails, ohne selbst viel dazuzutun.
      Da der Rahmen aber auch sehr steif ist, kommen die Schläge hart durch, obwohl durch die günstige Ausbildung der Hinterradaufnahme einen Teil der Spitzen durchs Material und die Konstruktion abgenommen werden (Federwirkung). Vielleicht ist das übertrieben gesagt, aber mit meinem Ar*** spüre ich das schon.

*Das Mercury ist auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung wert. Es ist der beste Aluminium-Hardtailrahmen, den man kaufen kann und der für große und schwere Fahrer noch was taugt.* Und mal ehrlich - wenn selbst Transalp-Guru Achim Zahn ein Mercury fährt - was kann man da noch verkehrt machen ?
      Ich bin auf jeden Fall glücklich mit meinem "Langstreckenjäger".


zitat:  http://www.yopi.de/rev/221913


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Bergwerker! 

In den letzten gut zwei Jahren habe ich selber vier Mercury SL aufgebaut. Die Rahmen sind ultraleicht und von zeitlosem Design. 
An den Schweissnähten gibt's nichts auszusetzen. 
Wohl aber an der Lackqualität! Bei zwei der Rahmen zeigt der Klarlack am Unterrohr unschöne Laufspuren und Tropfen. 
Ausserdem musste bei gelieferten den Rahmen das Tretlagergewinde nachgeschnitten werden. Für 1000 Euro pro Rahmen ist der Auslieferungszustand wirklich unmöglich! 

Irgendwie kann ich mir auch nicht recht vorstellen, wie Bergwerk überleben kann. Es gibt keine Innovationen - weder bei Technik, noch beim Design. 
Und auf "unliebsame" Anfragen - z.B. zur Rahmensteifigkeit - bekommt man von Bergwerk nicht mal eine Antwort. 
Ob das noch lange gut geht? 

.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (25. Oktober 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo Bergwerker!
> 
> In den letzten gut zwei Jahren habe ich selber vier Mercury SL aufgebaut. Die Rahmen sind ultraleicht und von zeitlosem Design.
> An den Schweissnähten gibt's nichts auszusetzen.
> ...



Hallo [email protected]

ich werde hier sicherlich nicht jeden Post kommentieren, aber zur Lackqualität kann ich sagen das ich das von Dir beschriebene Problem Tropfen etc. nicht kenne. Ich würde als Händler/Kunde dies reklamieren. Ist dies getan worden ?

Innovationen:

Wir sind eine kleine und trotz Deiner Kritik feine Schmiede. Wir können eines nicht tun, und jeden Hype ob Leichtbau / Carbon / Hinterbausystme / Design etc. jedes Jahr wie es die "großen" tun ändern. Und ob Du es glaubst oder nicht gibt es jede Menge Anfragen nach Rahmen die bewährt mit sehr hohem Wiedererkennungswert, und nicht die leichtesten auf dem Markt sind ! Woher kommt das ? Na ich denke mal in unserer schnelllebigen Zeit sucht man auch an Beständigkeit und ich merke dieser Wunsch steigt an. Das ist meine Erfahrung. Und alle anderen die jedes Jahr vor einem neuen, überarbeiteten Modell stehen und schon gar nicht mehr wissen soll ich es kaufen odr doch noch warten bis das nächste Midseasonmodell beim Händler steht sind dann wohl eher nicht unsere Kunden. Nächste Frage, was willst Du an einem 1.3 Kg Hardtail Mercury SL noch verbessern ? Da bin ich mal auf Deine Antwort gespannt ? Carbon ist nicht unser Thema, und wird auch nicht von unseren Kunden in den Masse verlangt das ich mir Gedanken machen muss. So dann haben wir das COBALT. Schon mal Probegefahren ? Einige sagen es ist das steifste Bike in dieser Klasse auf dem Markt. Allerdings ist es nicht das leichteste. Unser Manko, und das ist zukünftig auch ein Ansatzpunkt. Wir bekommen es nicht in der Menge auf die Strasse, wie es Wettbewerbsfirmen schaffen. Hier spielt auch Investition, sprich Geld eine sehr große Rolle. Und trotzdem gibt es Kunden die dies wissen und definitiv, und wenn auch 500gr. leichter sich ein BERGWERK und kein anderes Bike zulegen würden. Und da gibt es sicherlich welche die vehemennt Ihr Produkt über Anzeigen-Test´s und so weiter in den Markt "drücken" !



Ich bin guter Dinge................


----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2007)

Na, da ist einer wohl ein bisschen eingeschnappt ... 
Tut ein bisschen Wahrheit denn sooo weh? 

Die mässige Lackqualität konnten wir nicht urgieren, weil wir die Rahmen in der Insolvenzphase erstanden haben. DU solltest noch wissen, wie das damals abgelaufen ist ...

Und was ist mit dem Tretlager-Gewinde? 
Beim 1000 Euro Rahmen sollte man nichts mehr nachschneiden müssen! 

Und was ist mit der nicht vorhandenen Antwortfreudigkeit bezüglich der Rahmen-Steifigkeit? Dieses Verhalten akzeptiere ich beim billgen Massenprodukt, aber nicht beim selbsternannten Premiumanbieter! 

.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (25. Oktober 2007)

[email protected]

nein ich bin nicht eingeschnappt. Das sind Sachen die habe und konnte ich einfach zur damaligen Zeit nicht beeinflussen oder gar kontrollieren. Ist halt einfach so! Damit muss auch ich leben.
Aber weiter gehts ich blicke nach vorne und wie schon geschrieben ich bin guter Dinge.............


----------



## Endurance (25. Oktober 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Na, da ist einer wohl ein bisschen eingeschnappt ...
> Tut ein bisschen Wahrheit denn sooo weh?
> 
> Die mässige Lackqualität konnten wir nicht urgieren, weil wir die Rahmen in der Insolvenzphase erstanden haben. DU solltest noch wissen, wie das damals abgelaufen ist ...
> ...


*
Das Thema Lack lassen wir mal, ich hoffe das hat sich wieder eingerenkt

*
Gewinde: 
Nachschneiden sollte unnötig sein - stimmt. Rocky check mal den Gewindeschneider  oder die Endkontrolle.

*Steifigkeit:
Finde ich prinzipiell einen guten Vorschlag hier mal Werte anzugeben. Das Problem wird nur sein, das hier jeder anderes misst - oder gibt es mittlerweile ein Standardtestverfahren? D.h. die Werte sind kaum vergleichbar.


----------



## F.O.B. (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich wünsche Euch, daß Ihr mit Eurer Philosophie auf dem richtigen Weg seit und das dabei soviel Geld übrig bleibt wieder ein Carbon-Faunus auf dem Markt zu bringen. Frei nach dem Motto: "Das eine tun ohne das andere zu lassen". So lange Ihr flexibel und bezahlbar auf Sonderwünsche wie bei mir (LSD mit Rohloff-Zugführung und FirmTech-Bremssockel) reagiert, und ein Bergwerk-Eigner nicht nach zwölf Monaten schon ein Vorjahresmodell hat, braucht man/frau sich eigentlich keine Sorgen um den Fortbestand dieser Schmiede machen.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (26. Oktober 2007)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> So lange Ihr flexibel und bezahlbar auf Sonderwünsche wie bei mir (LSD mit Rohloff-Zugführung und FirmTech-Bremssockel) reagiert, und ein Bergwerk-Eigner nicht nach zwölf Monaten schon ein Vorjahresmodell hat, braucht man/frau sich eigentlich keine Sorgen um den Fortbestand dieser Schmiede machen.



meine Worte. DANKE


----------



## [email protected] (27. Oktober 2007)

Endurance schrieb:


> *
> *
> Gewinde:
> Nachschneiden sollte unnötig sein - stimmt. Rocky check mal den Gewindeschneider  oder die Endkontrolle.


Nun, am Gewindeschneider wird's nicht gelegen haben. 
Eher am schlampigen Pulverer, der bei ALLEN unseren Rahmen ordentlich auf's Gewinde genebelt hat. 
Aber bei Bergwerk darf so ein Rahmen dann nicht ohne Nacharbeit raus! 

Es war dan ziemlich beschämend, in unserem ortsansässigen Bike-Laden bei den Rahmen das Gewinde nachschneiden zu lassen - er wollte es erst gar nicht machen ("Schickt das Gelumpe dort hin, wo ihr es herhabt") - dann machte er es doch für 20 Euro pro Rahmen ...

.


----------



## Da Anhänger (31. Oktober 2007)

also an meinem sl gibt es /gab es beim aufbau keinerlei der Probleme und mit dem Lack bin cih bisher auch zufrieden sind zwar erst 3000 km die der rahmen hat aber seh ich da noch nix was wie blankes alu aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (9. November 2007)

drei schöne Mercury`s


----------



## PST (9. November 2007)

Hallo RK @ BERGWERK,

bei meinem 99er Mercury ist leider das Tretlagergewinde jetzt total im Eimer. Gibt es von Bergwerk ein Austauschprogramm oder eine andere Möglichkeit damit ich wieder in die Pedale treten kann?? 

Wäre echt toll, wenn man da was machen könnte.

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (9. November 2007)

technisch ist ein Austausch des kompletten Lagers realisierbar ! Bitte bei Interesse per mail bei mir melden ! DANKE


----------



## Da Anhänger (9. November 2007)

der SID-Blaue rahmen wer ja ne überlegung wert vorallem mit dern neuen SID dran...ist dann zwar doch sehr schlicht da alle ineinander fliesßt aber das soll aj so sein bei der farbkombi...schön schön..allerdings in schwarz glazn find ich das absolut nicht...abr geschmecker sind zum glück verschieden..


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (10. November 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nun, am Gewindeschneider wird's nicht gelegen haben.
> Eher am schlampigen Pulverer, der bei ALLEN unseren Rahmen ordentlich auf's Gewinde genebelt hat.
> Aber bei Bergwerk darf so ein Rahmen dann nicht ohne Nacharbeit raus!
> .



volle Zustimmung. Sowas darf, und ich verspreche, wird in Zukunft nicht mehr passieren!  RK


----------



## Nomercy (25. November 2007)

Hey Rocky! Sag mal, was treibst Du denn hier neuerdings ... ?







Auf das Mercury (2003), da laß ich seit der diesjährigen pannenfreien Jeantex Transalp in (fast) Originalausstattung nix mehr kommen.  

Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. November 2007)

*Rasieren ;-)))*


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (17. Dezember 2007)

*MERCURY SL* jetzt auch DIN CERTCO geprüft !!!!!  

mehr Info´s zu DIN CERTCO unter: http://www.dincertco.de/de/produkte.../fahrraeder_und_fahrradkomponenten/index.html


----------



## [email protected] (10. Januar 2008)

RK @ bergwerk 
ich habe gerade selber ein bergwerk mecury sl zusammen gebaut in schwarz grau silber sieht sau cool aus am wochenende werde ich es mal ausgiebigst ausprobieren
lg DaViD


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (11. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> RK @ bergwerk
> ich habe gerade selber ein bergwerk mecury sl zusammen gebaut in schwarz grau silber sieht sau cool aus am wochenende werde ich es mal ausgiebigst ausprobieren
> lg DaViD



Na dann stell mal `n Bild rein. Will doch mal sehn mit was im Saarland so gefahren wird


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2008)

http://www.gesichterparty.de/index.php?modul=viewuserimage&user_id=433943&action=showimage&bild_id=16907002
das ist es  
bessere bilder folgen noch 
kann mir mal jemacnd erklären wie man die bilder größer als 60kb einfügen  kann


----------



## Brägel (13. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> http://www.gesichterparty.de/index.php?modul=viewuserimage&user_id=433943&action=showimage&bild_id=16907002
> das ist es
> bessere bilder folgen noch
> kann mir mal jemacnd erklären wie man die bilder größer als 60kb einfügen  kann



messy? das nächste mal wenigstens draußen auf der deponie fotografieren


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2008)

so dann kommen jetzt die schönen bilder mal einfach den link öffnen und das album ansehen 
http://www.gesichterparty.de/index.php?modul=viewusergalerie&user_id=433943&action=showalbum&user_album_id=270469
lG daVid
UND die sind auch mal draußen gemacht ganz frisch ^^


----------



## raffic (13. Januar 2008)

Und zufrieden???
Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus. Glückwunsch zum BW.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/14677
so da han ihr noch eins http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/14679
zufireiden?
rate mal
na klar is ja ein bergwerk


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo,kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten was für eine Kurbel das auf dem Foto des Mercury Rohloffs ist (http://www.bergwerkcycles.de/index.php?p=product&s=tour&model=mercury_rohloff#) 
?? 
In der Austattungsbeschreibung steht es ja leider nicht drin ,aber mir gefällt die Schlichtheit des Bikes! 
Es ist zwar als Tourer und Crosser beschrieben,aber ich überlege ob ich es (auch mit Rohloff) als Racebike für 24h Rennen einsetzen könnte,trotz des Mehrgewichtes.
Wieviel würde denn ein solches Mercury-Rohloff-Komplettbike wiegen? 

(Könnte das Modell auch noch etwas kostengünstiger aufgebaut werden? Ich meine also Custom-made "downgegraded",so dass es dem Portemonnaie angepasst werden kann??)  

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Konfusionsbeseitigung!


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (27. Januar 2008)

Farodin schrieb:


> Hallo,kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten was für eine Kurbel das auf dem Foto des Mercury Rohloffs ist (http://www.bergwerkcycles.de/index.php?p=product&s=tour&model=mercury_rohloff#)
> ??
> In der Austattungsbeschreibung steht es ja leider nicht drin ,aber mir gefällt die Schlichtheit des Bikes!
> Es ist zwar als Tourer und Crosser beschrieben,aber ich überlege ob ich es (auch mit Rohloff) als Racebike für 24h Rennen einsetzen könnte,trotz des Mehrgewichtes.
> ...



HALLO Farodin,

wir bauen sehr individuell aufgebaute Bikes auf. In den seltesten Fällen laut Ausstattungsliste auf unserer HP. Deshalb ist es eine Gewichtsangabe sehr spezifisch. Bei der Kurbel handelt es sich um eine TUNE Big Foot.
In Deiner unmittelbaren Nähe befindet sich der BERGWERK Service Support und Stützpunkthändler Stefan Lichtner. Hier bist Du in guten Händen. Hier die Kontaktdaten:

Grand-Raid Bikes & Parts
Kreuzstr. 4
D-76835 Roschbach

Tel.: +49 (0)6323 938051
Fax: +49 (0)6323 938052
Mobil: +49 (0)171 3874138
email: [email protected] 
cu 
RK


----------



## Farodin (27. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die promte Antwort!!


----------



## Joscha (30. Januar 2008)

bzgl. der tune big foot kurbel

habe mal gelesen das diese nicht als singlespeed kurbel genutz werden soll, da sie dafür nicht ausgelegt ist. die meldung kamm sogar direkt von tune wenn ich mich nicht irre.

also carefull


----------



## Farodin (30. Januar 2008)

Ja habe ich auch gefunden es soll zusätzlich ein zweites Kettenblatt montiert werden stand in der Message.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2008)

Ich seh' gerade: Bei ebay ist momentan ein Mercury SL drin ...


----------



## Rex Felice (6. April 2008)

Hallo

Ich fahre seit etwa 3 Jahren ein Mercury Rohloff in Grösse M und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Einzig die Gabel möchte ich nun ersetzen. Ich fahre eine Skareb mit 80 mm. 

Ins Auge gefasst habe ich die neue Manitou R7 MRD (Einbauhöhe 470 mm) resp. die Manitou R7 Elite (Einbauhöhe 475 mm) mit jeweils 100 mm Federweg. Passt das von der Geometrie? Bergwerk sieht ja Federgabeln mit 80 mm vor.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (6. April 2008)

Rex Felice schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich fahre seit etwa 3 Jahren ein Mercury Rohloff in Grösse M und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Einzig die Gabel möchte ich nun ersetzen. Ich fahre eine Skareb mit 80 mm.
> 
> Ins Auge gefasst habe ich die neue Manitou R7 MRD (Einbauhöhe 470 mm) resp. die Manitou R7 Elite (Einbauhöhe 475 mm) mit jeweils 100 mm Federweg. Passt das von der Geometrie? Bergwerk sieht ja Federgabeln mit 80 mm vor.



bis 100mm ist ok.


----------



## machero (2. September 2012)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wo der Unterschied ist, zwischen den Rahmen "Mercury" und "Mercury LTD"?

Gruss
machero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. September 2012)

Der LTD ist ein Billigeimer aus Asien - hat mit dem "echten" Bergwerk nix mehr zu tun ...


----------

